# Old Generation Specktra meets New



## blazeno.8 (Jun 14, 2016)

So I am posting here to say "hi". I haven't been on in about 4 years, and I sure a lot has changed. I'll be checking in every now and then and look forward to meeting all of the new (and old) talent here!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## Janice (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi! So good to see you stop back by, welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 15, 2016)

I remember you!!  Welcome back!!


----------

